# Solved: Windows 7 - BSOD: 0x0000007b (0x80786B58, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Had major virus on Dell Inspiron Duo Netbook.. Had to perform Reinstall, reinstall completed when Restarting after reinstall, it will not boot, it gives me Microsoft loading bar then BOOM cuts rightout.. I attempted another reinstall same thing.. So I disabled automatic restart and this is the exact error: BSOD: 0x0000007b (0x80786B58, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000) I saw in another forum possible registry adjustment could cure it however, it would require for me to take SSD out, which I really would like to avoid if possible, not an easy job for me with this smaller netbook.... I also tried changing SATA Drive from AHCI to ATA, and vice versa, no luck.. Stuck.. Any suggestions? Thanks In advance...


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Anybody???


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

....


----------



## dell_gagan (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello JoeyG

My name is Gagandeep and I work for the Social Media and Community Team at Dell. 
I understand that you are facing issues with your system. I am here to help you.
I see that we are getting random blue screen error codes on the computer.

As you have tried doing the operating system reinstall and still we have the same issue.
I would request you to continuously Tap f12 as soon as you power your system on.
It will take you to Boot menu options.
Choose diagnostics and see if the hard drive test is passed or not.

Please let me know the findings. Glad to help.
Thank you for choosing Dell.

Thanks & Regards
Dell_Gagandeep_k
Dell Social Media Responder
You can reach us at: 
https://www.facebook.com/dell
http://en.community.dell.com/
https://twitter.com/#!/dellcares


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks gargan, all tests on HDD passed..


----------



## dell_gagan (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello JoeyG

My name is Gagandeep and I work for the Social Media and Community Team at Dell. 
Thank you for the update and taking the time to voice your concerns and observations.

That is really good. I would like to know:
1. Did you do a clean re-installation of operating system or we did the installation without deleting the older files of the operating system.
2. Are we using the disc provided along with the system.

We should not have any important data on the computer because clean installation will wipe out everything from the hard drive and should help us to resolve the issue.

Please let me know the findings. Glad to help.
Thank you for choosing Dell.

Thanks & Regards
Dell_Gagandeep_k
Dell Social Media Responder
You can reach us at: 
https://www.facebook.com/dell
http://en.community.dell.com/
https://twitter.com/#!/dellcares


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

I do not have disc, I attempted to do reinstall from back up image in recovery partition


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

I believe its a clean installation however, in Advanced options it does let me browse folders in C; and D; partitions


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Also I saved important data already so I can do complete reinstall I just don't have disc..


----------



## dell_gagan (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello JoeyG

My name is Gagandeep and I work for the Social Media and Community Team at Dell. 
Thank you for the update and taking the time to voice your concerns and observations.

If we have used the partition within the hard drive and still the problem is there. the partition is no longer good. It is really good that you have backed up the data. We need to arrange for the discs for this system. We need 2 discs:
1. Operating system
2. Drivers and Utilities.
We need to do a clean re-installation and your computer will be fixed.

Please let me know the findings. Glad to help.
Thank you for choosing Dell.

Thanks & Regards
Dell_Gagandeep_k
Dell Social Media Responder
You can reach us at: 
https://www.facebook.com/dell
http://en.community.dell.com/
https://twitter.com/#!/dellcares


----------



## dell_gagan (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello JoeyG

My name is Gagandeep and I work for the Social Media and Community Team at Dell. 
Please accept my sincere apology for the delay in responding to your concerns. I understand how important your time is to you and I hope the information provided below will help to resolve the concerns you have.

I would request you to provide the information in private messaging.
Please remove the service tag from the forums.
The problem will be fixed.

Please let me know the findings. Glad to help.
Thank you for choosing Dell.

Thanks & Regards
Dell_Gagandeep_k
Dell Social Media Responder
You can reach us at: 
https://www.facebook.com/dell
http://en.community.dell.com/
https://twitter.com/#!/dellcares


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

ok, wheres private messaging at?


----------



## dell_gagan (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello JoeyG

My name is Gagandeep and I work for the Social Media and Community Team at Dell. 
I have sent you a friend request. Please accept it.
If we look on the right side top corner of the page,it shows your name with welcome.
below that you get a option for private messaging.
Please i try that i have sent you 2 messages in private.

Please let me know the findings. Glad to help.
Thank you for choosing Dell.

Thanks & Regards
Dell_Gagandeep_k
Dell Social Media Responder
You can reach us at: 
https://www.facebook.com/dell
http://en.community.dell.com/
https://twitter.com/#!/dellcares


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

THANKS GAGAN!!!!,

I just want to say I have been dealing with Dell for years and they have THE BEST customer Support That I have experienced in The Computer world.. Once again they helped me solve my issue in a fast and effective manner. I have my most confidence in Dell Products in the field, their durable, Dependable, affordable, and when The rare need arises (Which at some point always will) for technical support, Dell Is Topps!! And Gagan You are a direct reflection of that!! Thanks Dell, And Gagan.. 

Your always happy Customer,

Joey


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh just to be thorough, I wound up catching a nasty Virus, which in turn corrupted my boot sector, so even an install from the recovery partition wouldn't clear it. I have a netbook with an SSD, and no CD Install discs that were misplaced, also being a netbook it didnt have a DVD Drive, so the only cure was a complete reformatting and install by way of USB Drive OS. Dell heard of my problem, and Gargan Was immediately on it by way of overnighting me the USB OS drive WITH NO CHARGE, I simply did the reinstall from the USB drive, it reformatted my drive and installed a fresh copy of Windows 7. It's flying like new, and now I have better security to help prevent any other contaction of Viruses.. I'm All set, Thanks Again Gargan And Dell.. You made my week..


----------

